# Medical Billing and Coding



## JenniferMoore (Jun 30, 2012)

I am looking for an entry level billing and coding position in the Cincinnati area. I will have my CPC certification in September. I just recently graduated.

Please contact me at jenifermoore1966@yahoo.com


----------

